

How to make a fortune selling music online. Or not. - anigbrowl
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/how-much-do-music-artists-earn-online/

======
anigbrowl
I must give a big thumbs-up to CDbaby though, created by HN regular Derek
Sivers - the only commercial offering that actually passes most of the profit
onto the creators of the music. Kudos!

~~~
sp332
It's not exactly the same but <http://Magnatune.com> splits 50/50 with the
artists.

------
emanuer
I agree with most comments, the income for artists is not very likely coming
from the music itself.

A great read for everyone who wants to market him/herself
[http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fan...](http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fans.php)

------
gsmaverick
This is exactly why you are better off giving your music away for free so that
more people hear about you and then making money off of higher margin, less
transferable experiences & products. As I understand it for most artists their
real income comes from touring and selling merchandise.

~~~
DannoHung
This math works fine for musical artists, and I think it's perfectly fine for
them, but has anyone figured out how to make movies this way besides upfront
donations?

